# Pickups work but no sound...?



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

So... almost done my Frankencaster... body was found in the trash, old '90s Yamaha RGX220. Pickups I tested on the multimeter and seemed to be ok so kept those. Rest of the pots and switches were trashed... push/pull was broken on one, other was rusty.

I used a diagram from Seymour Duncan. Seemed to work just fine, except my green wires were blue. Otherwise, wired up the same.

No strings, I plugged it in to see if it worked and tapped the pickups with a small metal screwdriver and they seem to work just fine. Tap comes through the amp loud an clear, 3-way works, split even works.

I put the high and low E strings on so I can test it out, and shim the locking top nut (neck was pre-routed and I could tell the route was too low, buzzes at the 1st fret so bought shims in advanced).

Plugged the guitar in to tune the 2 strings, and absolutely nothing on my tuner. Plugged into the amp, not a single noise. I tap the pickups with the screwdriver and very loud and clear noise from the amp, pluck a string and zilch.

???

I am completely stumped. I figured if the screwdriver/metal made a noise then it's done. Not sure what to try at this point. Again... tapping them with a screwdriver, 3-way works and coil-split works so assuming wiring is correct.

Wiring Diagram


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> Plugged the guitar in to tune the 2 strings, and absolutely nothing on my tuner. Plugged into the amp, not a single noise. I tap the pickups with the screwdriver and very loud and clear noise from the amp, pluck a string and zilch.
> 
> ???


Nylon strings? ...j/k ...couldn't resist...sorry...warped sense of humour

This is certainly one for the books. I wouldn't even know where to begin.

I'll be following this thread with interest.

Please solve it soon ...I don't do well with suspense.

Good Luck with it. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

The pickup wires colours are different for different pickups. Chances are if you are using a Duncan wiring diagram for pickups that aren't Duncan's something is soldered on the wrong spots.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

If I had the wiring incorrect... would I still get sound in the amp when I tap them with a screwdriver?

When tapping, the sound comes through loud and clear. When I pull the volume knob and tap the pickups, only one row works on each pickup, and the 3-way turns them on/off as well.

I figured if wired wrong, even tapping with a screw driver would produce 0 noise.

That said I have no idea what brand of pickups these are... mine are black/white/red/blue/bare... no green. I assume the original Yamaha's.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think you might have an Ibanez humbucker...maybe this digram will help.

Admittedly, I still can't understand what is happening.

Some time ago, I was doing some wiring with @laristotle on a guitar for one of his friends. We had unusual/atypical wire colours in some old humbuckers and were trying to wire push-pull pots to coil split them. I would be residing in a chronic psych facility if it wasn't for @laristotle sorting out the wiring. I will be forever indebted to him for being able to live 'happily ever after' that wiring experience! I don't get along with push-pull pots!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

I remember that mess @greco. We both swore off on doing that kind of work, didn't we? lol.
I did a trial n' error with that till it was correct.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Before I start unsoldering... could it be something with the pickups? like... magnets are strong enough to detect direct metal-on-metal contact (screwdriver tapping) but not strong enough to detect strings vibrating?

Outside my skillset... never really did something like this before... just a strat and that was very easy because the old wiring/pickups were intact and well, wiring very straight forward online for those.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

THRobinson said:


> Before I start unsoldering... could it be something with the pickups? like... magnets are strong enough to detect direct metal-on-metal contact (screwdriver tapping) but not strong enough to detect strings vibrating?
> 
> Outside my skillset... never really did something like this before... just a strat and that was very easy because the old wiring/pickups were intact and well, wiring very straight forward online for those.


I find the 4 wire pickups are always a headache.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Just odd that tapping with metal makes sound... always just assumed that if wired wrong, you'd get no sound at all, or sound but split won't work, etc... being 20yrs old and found in the trash at the side of the road, just wondering if can be fixed. 

That said, if I do buy a pair of new ones... just normal regular humbuckers and a pair of normal 500k pots. No push/pull nonsense or split pickups.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have wired pickups every wrong way possible I think. i would give it a shot with the ibanez config above since it only takes 2 minutes to switch them.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well... bit more than two... kinda made the wires a bit short and really got stuff crammed in there. 

I took photos of the old wiring and pots, well, what was left anyways... will try to draw/recreate what's there and then take the Ibanez and the Seymour diagrams and see if anything makes sense before I start anything. hoping be as simple as swapping say the red and blue around or something.

Will give it a shot tonight and post what happens.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> No push/pull nonsense or split pickups.


A very wise man wrote this.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

THRobinson said:


> Well... bit more than two... kinda made the wires a bit short and really got stuff crammed in there.
> 
> I took photos of the old wiring and pots, well, what was left anyways... will try to draw/recreate what's there and then take the Ibanez and the Seymour diagrams and see if anything makes sense before I start anything. hoping be as simple as swapping say the red and blue around or something.
> 
> Will give it a shot tonight and post what happens.


Looks like try leaving blue as ground but the red white and black all need to switch.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

THRobinson said:


> If I had the wiring incorrect... would I still get sound in the amp when I tap them with a screwdriver?
> 
> When tapping, the sound comes through loud and clear. When I pull the volume knob and tap the pickups, only one row works on each pickup, and the 3-way turns them on/off as well.
> 
> ...


Up until about 2 minutes ago I would have agreed with this post 

VERY strange!


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I remember that mess @greco. We both swore off on doing that kind of work, didn't we? lol.
> I did a trial n' error with that till it was correct.


I wonder if a decent and easy way to make some sorta pickup wire testing board.... glue down a few pots and switches and wire up to some connectors that are easy to attach wires to without soldering.

Sorta reminding me of a kit I use to have as a little kid... had springs all over it that you could bend and stick wires into.

Of course, only makes sense if I plan to wire up a lot of guitars I guess.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Didn't get the chance to work on this last night... but did find a good how-to video for using a multimeter for sorting out the colour codes of the wiring so will check that out first, and see if the colours match the Ibanez.

Tried to find info about the pickups last night as well with no luck. Saw a few comments that sounded like Yamaha made their own, but spec details, nothing.

Someone needs to make a virtual wiring app and pickup database. Someone... not me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> ...and see if the colours match the Ibanez.


That is a critical starting point. 

IIRC, we had one colour wrong (in our fiasco) until @laristotle sorted it out.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

In another forum for this as well... not getting near as much info from it, except one guy said to wire a pickup direct to the jack just to test if it even works. 

Probably also a good idea.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Does it matter if the VOL or TONE is used for the push/pull splitter?

Still hadn't the chance to attack the wiring, but came across another diagram, similar, but has the push/pull as the Tone, which I think the Yamaha had originally because the 0.047uf cap was soldered to the push/pull.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> Does it matter if the VOL or TONE is used for the push/pull splitter?


I don't think it matters at all as it is basically a switch.
However, wait to see what others say. 
Remember, push/pull is not my thing.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I originally debated a mini toggle, but, opted to go with what was there... but again, if those pickups are pooched, I'll have to go for used or guitarfetish... just your normal non-split types. Nephew has pickups that are more for metal right now, so, probably get the Vintage '59s just to make them different than what he has. $35USD each, decent reviews...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok... finally got a chance to tackle this... this is what I got so far.

Before I did anything, I raised the pickups to where they were basically rubbing the strings and sound worked. However, I noticed that the volume turned in reverse when I stuck a knob on it.

So, de-soldered everything.

Using this video (LINK) I figured which wires went where, though the last part when set to 20v to find +/-... didn't go as well as in the video. Maybe the strings being on interfered? was intermittent if I could get a +/- and readings. That alone may be a sign that these pickups have issues. But, what I "think" I figured out was that 

Rail with screw posts
White -
Blue +
Rail with smooth posts
Black -
Red +

I found this handy gif online... so does look like Ibanez pickups, maybe? Again, the 20v part of the test I had a very hard time getting a +/- reading. What I have seem to match Ibanez except the South start/finish I thought were reversed.

Tested the ground to the bridge, and tested the jack, just to make sure I had a good solder joint and the right posts, etc... so, ya... if not for the time change I'd try soldering things up, but, will wait for tomorrow. Will see if can use alligator clips first though. Pickups still in the body, strings attached but back is open. 

Bottom is a diagram I made up based on the Seymour Duncan diagram, but switched the wiring colours around. Hopefully tomorrow I'll see if it works and if the pickups work... if not, well... guitar needs done by Wednesday. Nephew visiting so, fingers crossed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> ....fingers crossed.


Same here! 

Keep us updated.

Good Luck!


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone have a diagram for wiring a 5-wire pickup direct to the jack?

Figured first test should be to see if they work... Not sure which wires go where. Google has a few diagrams for regular ones, not the split ones.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would just follow this diagram...

Red (hot) to tip on jack

connect Black and White to each other 

connect Blue and bare to each other and attach to ground on jack 











Let us know the results of the direct wiring of the pickup to the output jack. Thanks


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks... figured it be something like that, wasn't sure. Upside is, should be very easy to do with gator clips. Just need to remember to turn the amp back down first before I try it.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Finally!

Wired them like the diagram... nadda. Found a diagram of the wiring without the push/pull and noticed 2 differences. Switched stuff around and finally done the Frankencaster today for my nephew.

I'll update the diagram and post it when I get the chance. Seems to be working as intended... now wish I had a nicer amp to test on, but, a relief to finally be done.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> I'll update the diagram and post it when I get the chance.


Congrats on getting everything sorted out! Just in time!

Looking forward to the diagram. 

BTW...Which make/model of pickup was the (successful) diagram referring to after all of this?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ibanez pickups seemed to work. Switched a few wires around on the TONE pot, and seems I forgot the middle wire on the 3-way on my 2nd rewire attempt. This though seems to be what worked... re-vamped the diagram a bit, and just added ground symbols to wires to be grounded since doesn't matter where grounded.

I was tempted to put a screw into the wood and use it as a central grounding point for everything. Most wires I ended up grounding to the wire from the bridge actually just to get them out of the way since the push/pull was smaller and harder to work with than the larger TONE pot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Either of your tone pot wirings would have been fine.

The missing wire on the 3-way is important..for sure!

BTW...What program did you use to make your diagrams? ...VERY IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Im a glutten for punishment... I got a body/neck for my next project, thinking of using 2 single coils and a humbucker, but one of those split P90/single types.

Though I am debating to add a mini 3way to control just that pickup, or 2 push/pulls... Volume turns the P90 on/off, tone turns the single on/off.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of options to consider...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kinda looks like a Visio diagram to me.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Im not sure what visio is... If referring to my diagram. Did mine in Illustrator... May make a template with it and use it everytime i do something new and keep for reference. Since if i make it hopefully when neded i can read it.


----------

